# Naekuh's Haruhi and Miyuki



## Naekuh (May 4, 2009)

Thought i should put up a worklog since i find myself visiting this forum more and more each week.  

I want to show off my 2 main systems.

The first is called Haruhi. 

Hardware:
Intel i7 975 D0
eVGA Classified
2 x HD4870X2 in Xfire
3 x Raptor in Raid 0
Ultra 1600W PSU

Custom H2O setup. 

The project is almost over, my koolance classified blocks will arrive on tuesday, my chiller might follow next month after that. 

So to start, the platform is this:






However that was too small so i ended up adding onto it with this:





The boards i went though on Haruhi:





And the PSU's i also went though on Haruhi:





The Hard Drives, as you can see i have extras..  





And last the Video Cards:





So on to the more fun stuff, the H2O. 

Haruhi uses 2 loops, with a possible 3rd loop. I will first try to explain my cpu loop.
CPU Loop:
Dual DDC-2 /w HWLux Dual DDC top.
Koolance 200mm Res
Koolance 350 Cpu block. 
PA 120.3

For tubing i selected both the Fesser and Primochill LRT. 





As you can see i fit my PA120.3 and my GPU sector rad inside that pedistool:





Yes i love zipties.  

The Pump assembly:





The pump is dual inlet fed:





Close up of the reservoir:





The CPU block i ended up painting a red plate, so i will install it when my classified blocks arrive:





The focus on my cpu loop was to minimize flow loss, im trying to milk all the flow possible though my KL-350. 

The GPU Sector is on a stacked Swiftech rad assembly:










Yes all my radiator fans are san aces.  

The pump is a EK250mm res with a XSPC top:





If you want to see the mess this much hardware generates here:





Anyhow once the box is put together it looks like this:





I still need to do a lot of work:





I have a temp probe inside my pedistool chamber to tell me what it is internally:





I dont like UV lights, but a lot of people asked me for this one:





I'll post Miyuki below...


----------



## Naekuh (May 4, 2009)

The purpose of Miyuki was a debug station. When i was building Haruhi's Predicessor, which is now core miyuki, i ran into quite a bit of hardware problems.
So i needed a fast debug station where part swaping would be easy. 

Hardware:
i7 965 C0/C1  (yes im a Extreme Edition Chip whore)
ASUS P6T-DLX
Antec Quattro 850
eVGA 7600GT Passive cooled.  (i know my gpu is crap, but im waiting on GTX 300 series). 

The main concept of Miyuki was symetry, and when done right, i think its quite speachless.

Hardware Pictures:





Those CnC blocks were join designed by me and my pal Bei Fei... im sure you guys seen them b4.  





The backplates for my blocks.   

Miyuki is inspired by a person named RAID. I noticed Torture Rack + Symetry = PWNAGE!  

So here is the board installed. 





Miyuki is powered by 2 fesser and 2 res bongs with DDC's attached:










Here is a closeup of her res/pump assy:





They are connected via koolance 1 card SLI bridge:





Silver on miyuki:





LOL more silver on the compressions even:





Here is what i have so far:




















When i need access to the board is this easy on Miyuki:





My Box of Fittings..


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 4, 2009)

wow... just wow. How much money have you sunk into those rigs...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 4, 2009)

Very nice indeed.

Were did you get the heat sink for the bottom of the ddc from?


----------



## Naekuh (May 4, 2009)

Th0rn0 said:


> wow... just wow. How much money have you sunk into those rigs...



A lot.. haruhi ended up going 500 over budget. Miyuki's barbs are all silver, so she also cost quite a bit. 



tigger said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> Were did you get the heat sink for the bottom of the ddc from?



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=3427712#post3427712

on XS i paired up with a friend of mine named bei fei. For a while i was pumping out some funky stuff with him. Some were awesome, some werent.

Not all DDC's need a sink, most of them will run cool, however mine are the old original 2 series and not the 3.2 series.  So they tend to get a bit hot.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 4, 2009)

Wow amazing rigs!
Man lemme guess, both of them together =$4500?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 4, 2009)

My pump was a apogee drive,converted to 18w,with a xspc res top.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 4, 2009)

Gee a real W/C guru is lurking in our forums


----------



## Marineborn (May 4, 2009)

that is extremly sexa!!!!.....*droolz profusly*


----------



## cdawall (May 4, 2009)

well you spent more on HW than i did on my car but i must say it looks worth it


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 4, 2009)

^ Yeah that's his thing. We hardly ever complain!


----------



## MKmods (May 4, 2009)

LOL, thats a lot of cool hardware. I like the spring clamps you used on the hoses (nicer/cleaner looking and  more even grip than the silly big worm clamps a lot use)


----------



## Naekuh (May 5, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, thats a lot of cool hardware. I like the spring clamps you used on the hoses (nicer/cleaner looking and  more even grip than the silly big worm clamps a lot use)



LOL i saw your mods on that qpack.... absolutely speachless there...  

The clamps are by koolance, they make them for 3/4 OD, and 5/8 OD. I like them, there much nicer then worm drive, and a more durable then the herbie clamps.




http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=715

Thanks everyone... getting my shipment from koolance tomorrow.

The classified blocks are arriving. I'll paint it red to match the hold down i have on my 350. 

Miyuki updated.

Oh i thought id show off my i7 collection:

My 975 D0:





My 965 C0/C1:





My 920 C0/C1:





You guys wanna see a gainestown?  X5580 to be exact B0: 





Other EE chips i own:





ummm i have a X6800 somewhere but i cant find that pic.


----------



## NJHC (May 5, 2009)

Very Nice!!!!

Been following this over @ XS.


----------



## Naekuh (May 5, 2009)

classified blocks have arrived!






the mosfet block:















Currently painting the steep cap on the full board block red. So it will match board and holder combo.


----------



## MKmods (May 5, 2009)

Looking good. When I do logs I can see the finished product in my head, I bet you are pretty freekin happy doing this


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

OMG. Thats alot of monies.

I absolutely love the Mosfet to NB tubes. Never though of that. So smart.

I'm jealous.


----------



## mlee49 (May 5, 2009)

A: Are those custom NB/SB blocks on the Asus? How much did they cost to fab?
B: Would the Classified block work with the standard x58?

C: Your work is freakin amazing!!! I'm seriously drooling over these pictures!


----------



## Naekuh (May 6, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> A: Are those custom NB/SB blocks on the Asus? How much did they cost to fab?
> B: Would the Classified block work with the standard x58?
> 
> C: Your work is freakin amazing!!! I'm seriously drooling over these pictures!



A. yes they are custom, about 20 were on retail @ sidewinders and jab-tech, but they got sold out pretty fast. 

B. no but bitspower has a block that would work in your situation. 

C. Thank you.  


Finished painting the steel, once i install plate + blocks it should look something like this:


----------



## CyberDruid (May 6, 2009)

The paint really ties the parts together. Nice touch. I like silver too. Precious metals for a precious rig.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 6, 2009)

Nice Classified blocks!!


----------



## crtecha (May 6, 2009)

Why does your rig give me the same feeling I get when I watch porn??  Just kidding.... This is for sure some Epic stuff though


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 6, 2009)

ok now crtecha! don't take viagra here!
man juice is bad for electronic parts!


----------



## NJHC (May 8, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> A. yes they are custom, about 20 were on retail @ sidewinders and jab-tech, but they got sold out pretty fast.
> 
> B. no but bitspower has a block that would work in your situation.
> 
> ...



Nice job on the blocks!!!


----------



## Duxx (May 8, 2009)

I only wish my college tuition money could be dropped on this... so beautiful.  

You should be Crunching with those bad boys


----------



## icon1 (May 8, 2009)

this build is sick! pretty serious hardware you got there, nice looking classified blocks..
been following this @ XS..


----------



## Naekuh (May 9, 2009)

my TEC chiller...

however its not going to be implimented for a while...







It currently has 5 TEC's on it:





and yeah, its longer then 240mm.   

I mount my classified blocks and rebuild the top pedistool, im changing the mcr220, to a mcr320, so i'll be running dual mcr320 serial up top.  

Also i'll be tossin in a PA160 for board board loop with a DDC-3.2.

Also i decided to go back to dual psu's, so i'll be tossin in the Antec Neo 500 for cooling/hard drive duty.


----------



## Naekuh (May 9, 2009)

More updates...

I started on my board loop. I am keeping each component on its own loop. 

Anyhow here is the pump rad and res assembly for the board loop:





The key is trying to make it as compact as possible. As you can see i shrunk it down a lot. 

I am gonna run it passive inbetween the stream of fans my pedistool has:










The radiator is a Thermochill PA160. Yes its most definitely overkill. 

Next time i come back its with board shots of my classified blocks.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 9, 2009)

Ere NaeKuh,i took my pump apart today to clean it,its a ddc3.2 with a xspc res top.Now its making an occasional kinda ticking noise.The noise happens randomly,and idea what it could be?

Thanks

tigger.


----------



## Naekuh (May 10, 2009)

tigger said:


> Ere NaeKuh,i took my pump apart today to clean it,its a ddc3.2 with a xspc res top.Now its making an occasional kinda ticking noise.The noise happens randomly,and idea what it could be?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> tigger.



ticking noise??? thats probably more traced to a downvolted fan.  

So i installed the blocks and it looks like this:





did some changes to the top rad section so it looks like this:





Entire computer now looks like this:






Whats left is cleaning up some wires.


----------



## _jM (May 10, 2009)

WOW  Looking very nice

IMHO I would use black tubing on the GFX loop. And kept everything else red


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 10, 2009)

NICE!!!
Black and Red FTW!!!


----------



## smee (May 10, 2009)

tigger said:


> Ere NaeKuh,i took my pump apart today to clean it,its a ddc3.2 with a xspc res top. Now its making an occasional kinda ticking noise.The noise happens randomly,and idea what it could be?
> 
> Thanks
> tigger.



It's a pipe bomb!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx1XIm6q4r4


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 10, 2009)

I stripped it again today to check,the ball looks fine and same for the coils.Its just up and running again now,so i will see if it still does it.I have the pump powered directly from the psu now(gotta love modular)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 10, 2009)

Yor setup is looking very pimp NaeKuh,dont you worry about having so many 90` connectons in your loop?

My bad,double post,sorry


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 10, 2009)

you need 2 more video cards in there to justify even owning that board.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 10, 2009)

Wow, very nice projects. That TEC chiller is... awesome. I agree with jM, black and red tubing!


----------



## Naekuh (May 12, 2009)

_jM said:


> WOW  Looking very nice
> 
> IMHO I would use black tubing on the GFX loop. And kept everything else red



yeah thats the next thing im gonna do. I have a crazy idea on how to bypass my radiator when i get my chiller, so i can use it on hot days, or benching days, and then bypass the chiller when its off. 



tigger said:


> Yor setup is looking very pimp NaeKuh,dont you worry about having so many 90` connectons in your loop?
> 
> My bad,double post,sorry



Thats why its on 3 loops.  
Who cares about board loop, the block design wasnt mean for high end performance like cpu blocks are. 



johnnyfiive said:


> Wow, very nice projects. That TEC chiller is... awesome. I agree with jM, black and red tubing!



ahhh i might have the scrap that tec chiller... i currently sent it out to my friend skinnee for him to mess around with.


----------



## DreamSeller (May 12, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Why does *your rig give me the same feeling I get when I watch porn*??  Just kidding.... This is for sure some Epic stuff though



+1


----------

